# Phobias



## Calliope (Feb 23, 2006)

What are you scared of?

For me, I am EXTREMELY claustrophobic!!  I hyperventilate in elevators, closed in bathrooms, etc.  I'm terrible!  When I go on a cruise, I have to get the rooms with the large windows (not those little portholes) just so I don't feel so closed in.  :er:


----------



## Rob (Feb 23, 2006)

I am scared of intermediate heights where there is a sense of perspective. I can fly in planes and helicopters fine, but a diving board that's near the ceiling or an escalator in a shopping centre FREAK me big time.

Rob


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2006)

Don't know that I have any phobias now, but I used to have (and maybe still do slightly) a big fear of strong winds...used to be any sort of storm brewed up, and I freaked out...now I think storms are pretty cool until the wind starts getting really high.


----------



## jocose (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I am scared of intermediate heights where there is a sense of perspective. I can fly in planes and helicopters fine, but a diving board that's near the ceiling or an escalator in a shopping centre FREAK me big time.
> 
> Rob


 
OK that's just weird...

It's not really a phobia, but my most irrational fear is driving on a bridge in a car with power windows.  I lose control of the car and go over the bridge and into the water.  The water shorts out the electrical system, and I can't unroll the f'ing electric windows.

My sister bought me one of those tools that use have in the car to cut the seatbelt and shatter the windows for my birthday one year--it was the best preseant I've ever gotten!!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 23, 2006)

calliopallie... i got locked in an elevator here at my hospital monday.... 

just stopped in the middle of the floors, and woudnt go..... no biggie for me, i sat down and leaned my head back and kinda slept...

when they got me out just about 10 minutes later, the maintaince men said, " i know i know, you want music piped in, right???"


the only thing that scares me, is losing it.... just sometime, flat losing it..
letting go, and losing my emotions....

ok, and snakes... i dream about them under my pillow....with wings flying around my bed with their slithery little tongues out....sssssssss at me....

i hate those evil, fowl infested, nasty creepy suckers... hate snakes...


----------



## Rob (Feb 23, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> OK that's just weird...
> 
> It's not really a phobia, but my most irrational fear is driving on a bridge in a car with power windows.  I lose control of the car and go over the bridge and into the water.  The water shorts out the electrical system, and I can't unroll the f'ing electric windows.
> 
> My sister bought me one of those tools that use have in the car to cut the seatbelt and shatter the windows for my birthday one year--it was the best preseant I've ever gotten!!



So you won't want me to demonstrate wheel spin at 80mph on the Pont du Normandie when you come over huh?

Rob


----------



## anicole (Feb 23, 2006)

First things first ...

SCHWEET AV, MISTRESS! :thumbup: 

Now, get out your pen and paper ... and the script pad.  I'm a perfect candidate for your continuing ed credits as I'm a garden variety fraydee cat!

Top of my list:  heights:  If it's more than three steps, there'd better be something for me to hang on to.  Raven makes fun of me all the time ... evil girl.

Severe weather:  if it even looks like rain, I'm in front of the tv or on the phone to Raven's weatherboy husband ... Tornado warnings freak me out.

The dark:  I always have a light on somewhere in the house.  I have to see the boogeyman when he's coming to get me.

Bed covers have to be up around my neck and covering half of my ears, otherwise the monsters might get me.  This is the really funny part:  I only have covers on my neck and ears and feet since I stay so hot ... but my feet can't hang off the side of the bed due to the aforementioned monsters.

When my husband goes out of town, I leave all the lights on in the bedroom and sleep on the couch in the living room so that I can hear the burglers and monsters rattling the door (which I have chairs jammed up under the door knobs to make it harder for them to get in.


Yep ... I'm a freak.  :crazy:

Time for my meds, Mistress?!?!


----------



## Calliope (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Aprilraven, if I got stuck in an elevator, I would literally DIE! 

I take the longer route just to avoid tunnels, I have to use the handicapped bathroom b/c the stalls are bigger, I take stairs as much as possible to avoid elevators. Well, actually, I'm a little better than I have been with elevators... it's hard to push strollers up stairs so I have had to be on elevators more so I don't "freak" out too bad anymore. I only hyperventilate a little now.

When I die, I'll just have to put in a crypt with windows - no coffin for me (just in case I wake up - cuz then I'll really die!  )

oh and thanks anicole...  i was debating on whether or not to keep this avatar or go back to the eye...


----------



## jocose (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> So you won't want me to demonstrate wheel spin at 80mph on the Pont du Normandie when you come over huh?
> 
> Rob


 
Not really...it's an IRRATIONAL fear, so it's not like I freeze up or anything...besides, as long as we unroll a window BEFORE be plummet into the icy water, it will be fine!


----------



## KevinR (Feb 23, 2006)

For some people this one is strange.

Needles

People often think it is the pain thing, but I weld for a living, and if you ever got burnt, you would know that that hurts alot worse then a needle. It is the piercing of the skin for me. I can't have it done, I can't watch it, and quite frankly, it's bugging me just to be thinking about it.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> What are you scared of?


 
you


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 23, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you


 
LMAO :lmao:   G1 JM !


----------



## anicole (Feb 23, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you


 
Smart man, eh Mistress?!?

Dang, you're the woman to be able to do that! It takes a sharp knife and threats of Lolita to get Jerry scared!


----------



## Calliope (Feb 23, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> you


 
Ah, mi amor, I have trained you well!  :badangel:


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh yeah... I'm scared of woodsacs avatar. I hate that freakin puppet !


----------



## panzershreck (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I am scared of intermediate heights where there is a sense of perspective. I can fly in planes and helicopters fine, but a diving board that's near the ceiling or an escalator in a shopping centre FREAK me big time.
> 
> Rob


 
same here, i can go skydiving or stand on the edge of a canyon, but i can't climb to the top of a ladder without freaking out


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2006)

M @ k o said:
			
		

> Oh yeah... I'm scared of woodsacs avatar. I hate that freakin puppet !


I hate it, too!  I have a terrible, terrible CLOWN phobia! I don't like clowns, painted false faces.....they totally freak me out. To the point of turning and heading the opposite direction if I see one in a crowd....or, if I can't get away, never letting them out of my sight, or getting behind me.... gotta love a phobia. :mrgreen: 

And things that nasty little puppet avatar run a close second!  (though I love your pictures, Woody!):hugs:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 23, 2006)

I have no physical fears, really.  I used to be terrified of elevators...

Now it's just a fear of being alone.  Not that I need to be with someone at all times, it's more if something were to happen to me, that no one would stick with me... Irrational, I'm sure, but still...


----------



## bace (Feb 23, 2006)

I fear death. Not my own, but others around me. Over the last few years, it's been the cause of many sleepless nights.

Also blood and gore and stuff. Like I don't like watching scary movies. My friend made me watch Hostel the other day, and I hated it.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Feb 23, 2006)

I have [SIZE=-1]Phobophobia which is a phobia of phobias.  I scared of myself becasue I have [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Phobophobia.  My life is hell.  Just poswting in this topic that is riddled with phobias makes me sick. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 23, 2006)

If by definition we're talking about irrational fears then I don't really have any!  

I've always beleived that fear, like worry, clouds your judgement just at the time when you may need your own judgement to be as good as possible.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Feb 23, 2006)

Indeed^

Worrying is like a sitting in a rocking chair:-  It gives you something to do but doesn't get you anywhere.


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 23, 2006)

how can jm be scared of you with those lips....???

that avatar rocks!    * wish i would have found it....*

you know, i can understand the clown phobia, although its not the make up..just the thought of something fun turning mean..... kinda like your kindergarten teacher....

oh...that could just be me.......


----------



## Calliope (Feb 23, 2006)

What is that movie where that clown kills all those little kids...  Steven King movie i think.  I think the name of it is "It" but I can't remember.  After watching that, I'm not too fond of clowns myself!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> What is that movie where that clown kills all those little kids...  Steven King movie i think.  I think the name of it is "It" but I can't remember.  After watching that, I'm not too fond of clowns myself!


Yeah, it's "It" and it's a good one


----------



## Arch (Feb 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> What is that movie where that clown kills all those little kids...  Steven King movie i think.  I think the name of it is "It" but I can't remember.  After watching that, I'm not too fond of clowns myself!



Yea its called 'IT' watched it when i was a kid...havent been the same since!.

I only have a slight phobia of large house spiders.......... and politicians and large govenment based establishments........ and people with too much money and celebrity......... i think thats it?!...


----------



## Traci (Feb 23, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yea its called 'IT' watched it when i was a kid...havent been the same since!.


Me too on this one.

I'm terrified to ride on the back of a street bike (motorcycle), which is strange since I grew up riding dirt bikes. Anyways, I turn whiter than a ghost, I'm already ready pale as it is, and my heart pounds like its going to pop out of my chest. NOT FUN!


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> What is that movie where that clown kills all those little kids... Steven King movie i think. I think the name of it is "It" but I can't remember. After watching that, I'm not too fond of clowns myself!


I read the book and it's even worse than the move, Linda!! :shock: I had no idea there would be a killer clown, or I never would have picked it up (though I like S. King). My clown phobia has been with me all my life, so when I read the first part where the clown gets some kid, all I could think of was, "Well, that's what you get for trusting a clown, you stupid kid!"


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 23, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> My clown phobia has been with me all my life, so when I read the first part where the clown gets some kid, all I could think of was, "Well, that's what you get for trusting a clown, you stupid kid!"


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
Isn't that the truth


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 23, 2006)

My biggest fear is DEATH.  

I have major anxieties - the thought of dying really tops them though.


----------



## santino (Feb 23, 2006)

the smell of vinegar, seriously.


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2006)

santino said:
			
		

> the smell of vinegar, seriously.




My cousin Mike is that same way!!!  You even MENTION the word and he's running from the room gagging.


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2006)

santino said:
			
		

> the smell of vinegar, seriously.


Then what's your stop bath??  

:hug::


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 23, 2006)

Spiders... the big ones!


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 23, 2006)

i have a slight distaste for heights and confined spaces, but i do my best to control my fears, i don't like being afraid of something, so I challenge myself to quit being a wimp and just do it. the hardest one recently was the MRI, man that was terrifying - i didn't freak out but definitely the longest 20 minutes of my life...

also when i was younger i wasn't afraid of the elevator, but the escalator! i was afraid my shoelaces were going to get caught in the thing and it would suck up my foot, leg, and who knows how much before it jammed and they had to surgically remove my bloody stump of a leg... oh and those little drainage grates in parking lots and manhole covers, i wouldn't walk on them for fear of falling through...


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> i have a slight distaste for heights and confined spaces, but i do my best to control my fears, i don't like being afraid of something, so I challenge myself to quit being a wimp and just do it. the hardest one recently was the MRI, man that was terrifying, but i didn't freak out but definitely the longest 20 minutes of my life...
> 
> also when i was younger i wasn't afraid of the elevator, but the escalator! *i was afraid my shoelaces were going to get caught in the thing and it would suck up my foot, leg, and who knows how much before it jammed and they had to surgically remove my bloody stump of a leg.*.. oh and those little drainage grates in parking lots and manhole covers, i wouldn't walk on them for fear of falling through...



Just by reading that sentence, I am now afraid of escalators!


----------



## slickhare (Feb 23, 2006)

I have emetophobia, basically a fear of throwing up. given a choice i'd rather die than throw up (i actually did that in a dream, no joke). so naturally it leads to a somewhat OCD obsession with expiration dates on food. i absolutely HAVE to know the date on food i eat if i can find out. cuz i feel like i'll get food poisoning if i don't. so also i'm paranoid about eating at restaurants. ugh, it really sucks. i can handle other people throwing up as long as it's not near me/on me and i don't have to listen to that gagging sound *shivers*


----------



## anicole (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay Raven ... the best way to overcome a fear is to face it ... look deep into my avatar .... it's just a picture ... it's not a kindergarten teacher gone rogue ... it's ... it's ... ale:    

Oh, heck yeah ... it's creepy ... dang, so is yours, Mistress Calliopallie ... YUCK!  :stun:

Never knew how much I hated clowns, too.

Can we have phobias of Lord of the Rings for tomorrow?  I could soooo go for having Aragorn as my av for a while ... and I know Raven will do Legolas as hers ...  

Any takers on Gandalf?  :shock:


----------



## anicole (Feb 23, 2006)

slickhare said:
			
		

> I have emetophobia, basically a fear of throwing up. given a choice i'd rather die than throw up (i actually did that in a dream, no joke). so naturally it leads to a somewhat OCD obsession with expiration dates on food. i absolutely HAVE to know the date on food i eat if i can find out. cuz i feel like i'll get food poisoning if i don't. so also i'm paranoid about eating at restaurants. ugh, it really sucks. i can handle other people throwing up as long as it's not near me/on me and i don't have to listen to that gagging sound *shivers*


 
I am soooooooooo with you on this one!  I'll do whatever it takes not to hurl ... I'm also a sympathetic puker ...


----------



## nitefly (Feb 23, 2006)

Heights, spiders, female drivers, butter, roller coasters and throwing up! I wouldn't rather die that throw up, but I get so scared about throwing up it's untrue. I haven't been sick in like 7 years.


----------



## duncanp (Feb 23, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I am scared of intermediate heights where there is a sense of perspective. I can fly in planes and helicopters fine, but a diving board that's near the ceiling or an escalator in a shopping centre FREAK me big time.
> 
> Rob


 
i agree i find it even worse if i look up..


----------



## Calliope (Feb 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Okay Raven ... the best way to overcome a fear is to face it ... look deep into my avatar .... it's just a picture ... it's not a kindergarten teacher gone rogue ... it's ... it's ... ale:
> 
> Oh, heck yeah ... it's creepy ... dang, so is yours, Mistress Calliopallie ... YUCK! :stun:
> 
> ...


 
I feel your pain! I'm sitting here staring at my avatar trying to overcome but it just keeps staring back at me... I think it's winning! I also plan on sleeping in a coffin tonight to get over my claustrophobia!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 23, 2006)

me too.. i am trying to keep from freekin too much...

but i kinda like the way mine has done his make up..........(thats scary...)


tomorrow is lord of the rings...!!


----------



## Rob (Feb 23, 2006)

Can I just say: [SIZE=-1]Results *1* - *10* of about *1,840,000* for *scaryclown*.  (*0.08* seconds)

There's an army of them out there waiting to get us.

Rob
[/SIZE]


----------



## anicole (Feb 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> I feel your pain! I'm sitting here staring at my avatar trying to overcome but it just keeps staring back at me... I think it's winning! I also plan on *sleeping in a coffin* tonight to get over my claustrophobia!


 
Raven's got one with windows she'll letcha use!

I may be able to look at the clown today for a bit ... but I'm still not giving up my covers tonight ... or getting too far off the ground ...


LOTR tomorrow?!


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2006)

You clown people do all know that Terri is going to kill you all, right?


----------



## Calliope (Feb 23, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You clown people do all know that Terri is going to kill you all, right?


 
You can't kill the undead!!  :evil:


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 23, 2006)

ok, ya'll..i was sharing the clown pics with a friend here at work...and she said, you remember what happened a few years ago, right? i said no...

true story,

a young teen girl said she would watch this couples child while they went out to dinner...during the evening, the parents of said child called home, and checked on the kid, and the teen said, everything is fine, but the clown in his room freaks me out...the mother said, there is no clown in his room...the teen said, yes there is, its about 6 ft tall.....the mother said, get my child, and get out of the house..we are headed home...

parents go there, and the teen had picked up the 1 year old child, and was outside..the parents went in, and the man in the room had escaped from the service center which housed criminally insane and just regular insane people...and he had been gone two weeks, lived in the closet, played with the child when in the room..and when parents left, he would use the bathroom, and live in the house...etc...

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  true story  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

they captured him, and he is in an intitution...not that one, cause they had closed it down...but .....

thats for all clown freaks... !!!!   cool story, huh???


----------



## anicole (Feb 23, 2006)

and his name was Michael Myers ... and he walked around with one arm as a hook and preyed on folks parking in cars . ... and lived under the staircase, too?

Where the heck was this?

(it was our *hic* cousin *hic* that told you that ... *hic* right?!?


----------



## Calliope (Feb 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ok, ya'll..i was sharing the clown pics with a friend here at work...and she said, you remember what happened a few years ago, right? i said no...
> 
> true story,
> 
> ...


 
ooohh - that's wicked!  i swear, clowns are freaking me out now more than before this stupid thread!  :er:


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> and his name was Michael Myers ... and he walked around with one arm as a hook and preyed on folks parking in cars . ... and lived under the staircase, too?
> 
> Where the heck was this?
> 
> (it was our *hic* cousin *hic* that told you that ... *hic* right?!?


 
nope...but it was benton service center.....and about 5 or 6 yrs ago she said....

   think he is lose around crows station now.....:lmao:


----------



## Calliope (Feb 23, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You clown people do all know that Terri is going to kill you all, right?


 
oh, and please use the beheading method 'cuz the holy water and the stake stings a little.  besides, i think it would be kinda fun to walk around holding my own head!  :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> oh, and please use the beheading method 'cuz the holy water and the stake stings a little. besides, i think it would be kinda fun to walk around holding my own head! :lmao:


 
i remember a party in ybor city that anicole held her head...and other body parts before it was all said and done...

over rated, death is.... been there done that....no biggie...

own the title to it...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 23, 2006)

awsome, i use to pary in Ybor City!  Grew up around there.


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 23, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> awsome, i use to pary in Ybor City! Grew up around there.


 
ybor city...?  around tampa bay??? really?

we spent one wild week end...and let me tell you, life has never been the same...

that is one place i walked around, and was not looked at as weird....

i fit right in...

hey pallie... remember the chick outside that one bar that flashed the bartender??  in front of God and everybody...??


----------



## anicole (Feb 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i remember a party in ybor city that anicole held her head...and other body parts before it was all said and done...
> 
> over rated, death is.... been there done that....no biggie...
> 
> own the title to it...


 
be careful, there, Pallie ... I have the pictures to prove WHO was holding WHAT ... :twisted:


Mommy ... it was an experience ... that's for sure. Wide eyed and shocked ... but FUN!

Raven:  AMATEUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 23, 2006)

yep, in Tampa.  I think I spent the majority of my single/legal drinking age there on the weekends LOL


----------



## duncanp (Feb 23, 2006)

has this turned into a "girls" thread or something lol


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 23, 2006)

i object... a womans thead, thank you very much...

but no....back to scary things,..... hi men, how are ya???


----------



## slickhare (Feb 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ok, ya'll..i was sharing the clown pics with a friend here at work...and she said, you remember what happened a few years ago, right? i said no...
> 
> true story,
> 
> ...



i think i have a new phobia now :stun:


----------



## diGIgirl (Feb 23, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> I fear death. Not my own, but others around me. Over the last few years, it's been the cause of many sleepless nights.
> 
> Also blood and gore and stuff. Like I don't like watching scary movies. My friend made me watch Hostel the other day, and I hated it.


 

Yes... movies... I dont know what it is but i cant watch anything at all scary or i get the worst nightmares! Get this.. I actually got nightmares from watching that movie Twister's stupid TRAILER! I didnt even see the dam movie!!!!!


loco

n----->


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> ooohh - that's wicked! i swear, clowns are freaking me out now more than before this stupid thread! :er:


Just a matter of time. :sillysmi: See, my phobia is starting to make sense!  

Clowns are evil. 

They are not to be trusted.

_Never_ turn your back on a clown. 

Remember these things when in the presence of a clown, and you will be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Ruining (Feb 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> First things first ...
> 
> SCHWEET AV, MISTRESS! :thumbup:
> 
> ...



how can you fear so much with an avatar like THAT?!?

I have an irrational fear of anicole's avatar. lol

Seriosly, though.  I have an irrational fear of dogs I don't know.  Once I get to know them, I'm a little shaky, but okay.  I'm still trying to get used to my cousin's dogs.  I'm okay once they are cool with me, but the next time I see them, it starts all over again.  Dogs are terrifying.  Except mine.  He's cool.


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 24, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> What is that movie where that clown kills all those little kids...  Steven King movie i think.  I think the name of it is "It" but I can't remember.  After watching that, I'm not too fond of clowns myself!


----------



## anicole (Feb 24, 2006)

Xmetal ... that's just WRONG!!!

Didn't you read where today is LOTR day?!?!

Come on ... show the love ...

That's just *shiver* wrong, WRONG!!!


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2006)

ale: ewww.....


----------



## Calliope (Feb 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Just a matter of time. :sillysmi: See, my phobia is starting to make sense!
> 
> Clowns are evil.
> 
> ...


 
I had a dream about clowns last night.  The clown and I became one person!  What do you think that means?  

Ha!  I'm evil!  :twisted:


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 24, 2006)

ahhh..but tonight you will dream of legolas....and i know what that means...

( great dreams....!!)


----------



## anicole (Feb 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ahhh..but tonight you will dream of legolas....and i know what that means...
> 
> ( great dreams....!!)


 
ya'll can have legolas ... Calliopallie ... what does it mean when I like the three-days-from-a-bath-Aragorn look on a guy?!?

Is it wrong that I have every Viggo movie ... poster ... screensaver ... keychain ... t shirt ...

Anyone know the stalker laws in Arkansas?!?

(it's divine, Raven ... Aragorn was a Ranger ... hooah!)


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> I had a dream about clowns last night. The clown and I became one person! What do you think that means?
> 
> Ha! I'm evil! :twisted:


You've fused with JonMikal? :scratch:






not that that wouldn't be kinda fun.....


----------



## Calliope (Feb 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> You've fused with JonMikal? :scratch:


 
I "fuse" with JonMikal all the time!  :lmao:  After all, we are married! 

But that's not the type of "merging" I'm talking about.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 24, 2006)

Got to be careful there terri... it almost sounds like you're talking bad about my man:



			
				terri said:
			
		

> Clowns are evil.
> 
> They are not to be trusted.
> 
> _Never_ turn your back on a clown.


 
then you called him a clown!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 24, 2006)

ya'll call it fusing??? i'll be dogged....

ok... new word.... fusing...

yo, lucky, wanna fuse???   or hey baby... fuse with me, wanna???


----------



## anicole (Feb 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> yo, lucky, wanna fuse??? or hey baby... fuse with me, wanna???


 
So ... fusion is the joining ... and if I remember correctly, fission is the separation, right? So ... fusion then fission ...?  :lmao:


----------



## Traci (Feb 24, 2006)

you'all are crackin' me up...fusion...fission! :lmao:


----------



## Calliope (Feb 24, 2006)

Fusion or fission...  it still produces heat!  So, let's just say it's hot! :lmao:


----------



## anicole (Feb 24, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Fusion or fission... it still produces heat! So, let's just say it's hot! :lmao:


 
:hail:


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 24, 2006)

the three f's..

fusion  fission  fashion.....

so now, when we say f- you.... we might mean, fusion.... can we say fusion you???

hey, you said what about my mother??? well fusion you...buddy... fusion you.....

i like that..


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 24, 2006)

Whenever I dream.... I'm afraid of heights... although, I'm really not.

like last night... I was up on some stage(it was super tall... maybe 100 feet above the floor) We were getting ready to practice for the show(I was going to play guitar)
But when I got near the edge.... I got super dizzy and scared... like really dizzy to where I couldn't stand.  It was a super real dream, not one that you can forget.  (I have these a lot... not sure what they mean)


----------



## anicole (Feb 24, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Whenever I dream.... I'm afraid of heights... although, I'm really not.
> 
> like last night... I was up on some stage(it was super tall... maybe 100 feet above the floor) We were getting ready to practice for the show(I was going to play guitar)
> But when I got near the edge.... I got super dizzy and scared... like really dizzy to where I couldn't stand. It was a super real dream, not one that you can forget. (I have these a lot... not sure what they mean)


 
Calliopallie ... QUICK!!!  Get out your dream book ... LittleMan and his pretty blue eye can't fall off that stage!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 24, 2006)

hey little man, me and pallie and calliopallie  will stand under the stage and catch ya....dont worry... we got ya, honey...

you might still fall..and with us, it will be further than you meant to fall...but you wont get hurt.... hows that???


----------



## anicole (Feb 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> hey little man, me and pallie and calliopallie will stand under the stage and catch ya....dont worry... we got ya, honey...
> 
> you might still fall..and with us, it will be further than you meant to fall...but you wont get hurt.... hows that???


 
Raven ... all I can hear now is Gary saying "it'll take you further than you wanna go ... keep you longer than you wanna stay and cost you more than you wanna pay ..."

 


But she's right, LittleMan ... if you get lost in a riff ... don't worry. We got your six!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 24, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Raven ... all I can hear now is Gary saying "it'll take you further than you wanna go ... keep you longer than you wanna stay and cost you more than you wanna pay ..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

if your in a riff, we got your raff...


----------



## anicole (Feb 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> if your in a riff, we got your raff...


 
dang, you must be butter, baby ... 

Can you see LM jumping and the three of us toting him around overhead ... ?!?


----------



## Calliope (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking for the dream book will require me to get up so I'll just have to come up with my own interpretation:  Littleman, you need some shock therapy too!


----------



## anicole (Feb 24, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Looking for the dream book will require me to get up so I'll just have to come up with my own interpretation: Littleman, you need some shock therapy too!


 
OOO!!! OOO!!!

He likes strawberry scent, too!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 24, 2006)

That'll teach me to walk away from the computer and leave y'all to chat about me and my dreams.... :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 24, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Looking for the dream book will require me to get up so I'll just have to come up with my own interpretation:  *Littleman, you need some shock therapy too!*


 :shock:


sounds like fun!


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 24, 2006)

isnt it funny that your only scared of heights in a dream..but not real life..

thats strange... very strange...

hmm...shock therapy alone may not work...we might need to add a few other tactics to get you more..." normal..."   think so dr. calliope??


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> *isnt it funny that your only scared of heights in a dream..but not real life..*
> 
> thats strange... very strange...
> 
> hmm...shock therapy alone may not work...we might need to add a few other tactics to get you more..." normal..."   think so dr. calliope??



yes, I find that strange also.... it almost has a magical effect on me in my dreams... like I'm rendered completely helpless...


----------



## Calliope (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm open to any suggestions...


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 24, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> yes, I find that strange also.... it almost has a magical effect on me in my dreams... like I'm rendered completely helpless...


 

i'm sorry, what were we talking about?? i had a visual of him being totally helpless..   and i faded off into another dream....my bad...


now, what is the question??


----------



## anicole (Feb 24, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> yes, I find that strange also.... it almost has a magical effect on me in my dreams... like I'm rendered completely helpless...


 

:taped sh:  *anicole totally passes out ... *





			
				aprilraven said:
			
		

> i'm sorry, what were we talking about?? i had a visual of him being totally helpless.. and i faded off into another dream....my bad...
> now, what is the question??


 
*anicole still passed out ... with visions of strawberries dancing in her head*


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 26, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Xmetal ... that's just WRONG!!!
> 
> Didn't you read where today is LOTR day?!?!
> 
> ...



Either way it's still a good film.

...now go to your room! :greenpbl:


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 26, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Spiders... the big ones!



Me too.  Although, I'm not really a fan of the little ones either.  We had brown recluses in SC.  Blech. :|

I also have a similar fear of heights like Rob.  I don't mind being on a ladder that's fifteen feet tall, hanging onto a cliff by a piece of dental floss but if I get on a step stool that's a foot off of the ground, I start freaking out.  I think I start being okay with the height once it gets over four feet.


----------



## markc (Feb 26, 2006)

What do you call the fear of phobias? 




			
				KevinR said:
			
		

> For some people this one is strange.
> 
> Needles
> 
> People often think it is the pain thing, but I weld for a living, and if you ever got burnt, you would know that that hurts alot worse then a needle. It is the piercing of the skin for me. I can't have it done, I can't watch it, and quite frankly, it's bugging me just to be thinking about it.


Yeah, that one gets me too. I usually don't have a big issue with pain, but it's that intrusion thing. The idea of something like a spinal tap just freaks me out. I can't even watch the suggestion of one on TV.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 26, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> What do you call the fear of phobias?


 
Phobophobia.

I found this list of phobias:  http://www.phobialist.com/index.html


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 26, 2006)

I hate spiders... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

